# Bug 10.5.3



## JeremImac (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros soucis sur un imac core2duo 24.
J'ai effectué la mise à jour en 10.5.3, mon ordinateur n'a jamais redémarré !
Il reste bloqué sur la pomme grise (et je peux le laisser des heures comme ça, ça change rien).

J'ai donc formater pour repartir sur du propre, et après une après-midi de fonctionnement et d'installation sans soucis il recommence a déconner, plus moyen de le démarrer.

Là je suis dans le "caca", j'ai du taf et mon ordi ne fonctionne plus, je doute qu'un nouveau formatage change quelque chose à mon problème.

Si vous avez des idées, elles seront toutes les bienvenues.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Si le problème vient bien de la mise-à-jour 10.5.3, alors mieux vaudrait recommencer l'installation, mais en ne refaisant que la mise-à-jour 10.5.*2* (avec la combo 10.5.2 téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple ).

Si malgré ça le problème persiste, c'est que ça vient d'ailleurs (soucis matériel ? nouveau périphérique ? ...).


----------



## JeremImac (1 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai rajouter aucun périphérique, a part de la RAM (mais il y a un bon moi).

J'ai quand même remis mes barrettes de RAM d'origine, sans succès ...

Je suis un peu pommé là, en plus ma garantie c'est terminée il y a 4 mois.

Je vais me lancer dans un formatage bas niveau et j'éviterai de faire la mise a jour 10.5.3, on verra bien ...

Merci


----------

